# Skin peeling?



## Musec (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello peeps,

I recently adopted my hedgehog a few days ago. She is using aspen shaving. I noticed that the bridge of her nose is peeling. Is this normal? Should I be worried about the skin?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like she could have dry skin.
That can be helped with a Aveeno Oatmeal bath with a flax see rinse.

Although with her being on wood shavings there is a possibility of her getting mites. So if the bath doesn't help you mite want to see a vet and get some Revolution. Of course it wouldn't hurt to treat her for mites just as a precaution.

I hope this helps.
Good luck and congratulations on your little one!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Last week I picked up some SunShine factor from the vet for Sylvie's dry skin. It's not to expensive. She LOVES the taste & seems to be working already!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Where did you get the Sunshine factor?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I got it from my vet. There's two bottles of the same product - one with birds on it & one with a yellow label.

What my vet said - it was originally developed to help birds when molting. Shortly later, the distributed & vets recognized it has similar benefits for other animals - aiding dry skin & fur loss. It was rebranded into the yellow bottle but the two products are the same. He suggests it for many of the animals he sees with really dry skin.

As I said, I've already seen some improvements in Sylvie's skin & she loves the taste. Be warned though, it's a yellow oil that I'm pretty sure stains - I've gotten some on my jeans so we shall see.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you! I might have to go scoop some of that up.


----------

